# VDC



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

I have a question for those of you with VDC-equipped X-trails:
Have you ever been in a situation where it has actually engaged?
I haven't yet and I suppose that's a good thing. Never having a vehicle with this feature before though, I am curious to see just what it will and won't do. I have yet to venture out to a big, empty, slippery parking lot to play around.
Do any of you guys have anything to say on the subject?


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Geez guys, don't all answer at once. I don't know if the server can take it.

I'm really surprised that no one has anything to say on the subject. I guess it's good if you haven't needed it yet since it's intended to kick in only to save your ass.

As for me, the weather hasn't really co-operated as of late (above freezing and not much snow) so I haven't had a chance to do any semi-closed course testing (read: late night Leons parking lot hi-jinx).


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

hehehe Rockford 

Could it also mean that not many have the VDC option (including myself)? but I certainly hope and wish I had one. It would have been a great help for my mud crossings


----------



## ron519098 (May 4, 2005)

Rockford said:


> I have a question for those of you with VDC-equipped X-trails:


It would help if I knew what VDC is.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*According to Nissan . . .*



ron519098 said:


> It would help if I knew what VDC is.


Vehicle Dynamic Control (VDC) with Traction Control System (TCS).

VDC -Traction Control System (TCS) is available only on the top-of-line LE models in Canada. TCS is touted to be particularly helpful when starting on slick surfaces. If it detects wheel slippage, TCS cuts back on the throttle or shifts automatic transmission to help you keep a grip.

I have the SE model - therefore don't have the VDC and can't comment on it's value (first hand) - but have heard from several who have it and they seem to like it..........

Roger


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

I actually thought it was meant more for correcting under/oversteer in emergency situations. I'm not certain though, it could well be for t/c too...hence this thread. I was hoping someone would be able to give a little review.

And ya, I know it's only available on LE models (on Canadian 2005's at least) so yes, that will make for a smaller group to poll.

I wonder about other countries. Is VDC (if it's even called that elsewhere) available? Is must be.

And I wonder if there's been any change with respect to its availability on 2006 Canadian models. Still an LE only thing? I guess a quick check of www.nissan.ca would answer that for me. 

Supposed to be +8 today. Virutally all the snow is now gone. Maybe I need to pray for a "Colorado Low" or "Alberta Clipper" to come in and deliver me some to get this one answered.


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

*VDC on Canadian LE model.*



Rockford said:


> And I wonder if there's been any change with respect to its availability on 2006 Canadian models. Still an LE only thing?


The info. that I provided came from the brochure for the 2006 X-Trail. That being said, it's only available on the LE model.

SCHESBH has it on his. Perhaps if he sees this thread he'll post some info. on it's value.


----------



## ron519098 (May 4, 2005)

Rockford said:


> I wonder about other countries. Is VDC (if it's even called that elsewhere) available? Is must be.


Think its called ESP+ and Active Brake Limited Slip Differential over here.

Whatever its called I don't have it.


----------



## bmovie (Jun 14, 2006)

I have it in my 06, and it saved my ass....I was on a highway and it started to rain which turned to snow and ice and sleet. 
I felt the car adjust itself to keep me from going off road. I was driving way past the speed limit for the conditions, but that was on purpose. 
Nobody else was on the highway. VDC actually worked for me. If I didnt' have it I would have been all over the road and maybe even flipped over.

I'm glad I got it.


----------

